# Seerose bekommt gelbe Blätter



## Andy74 (3. Sep. 2007)

Warum bekommt meine seerose gelbe Blätter?? wasser ist super habe es Testen lassen.


----------



## mein-garten-online (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Seerose bekommt gelbe Blätter*



			
				Andy74 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum bekommt meine seerose gelbe Blätter?? wasser ist super habe es Testen lassen.



*Hallo*, Andy ???
Ein kurzes "Hallo" von deiner Seite wär sicher auch nicht schlecht :   .
Wer soll dir bei den wenigen Angaben die du machst weiter helfen?
Gib mehr Info´s. Wie tief steht die Rose, wie eingepflanzt,...?


----------



## Berndt (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Seerose bekommt gelbe Blätter*

....hast die Temperatur auch getestet und aufs Datum geschaut? : 

Grüße Berndt


----------



## Annett (4. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Seerose bekommt gelbe Blätter*

Moin,

ich stimme Berndt zu - wir haben Herbst... von den Temperaturen und der Sonneneinstrahlung her!
Da werden nicht nur die Blätter an den Bäumen gelb. 

Meine Seerosen ziehen sich auch langsam zurück.....


----------



## mein-garten-online (5. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Seerose bekommt gelbe Blätter*

Hallo,
ist bei mir gerade anders rum  . Als ich meine Seerose so vor 8 Wochen in Vlies verpackt einsetzte lies sie alles hängen und die Blätter faulten regelrecht, hab sie vor ca.4 Wochen umgetopft und seit dem geht es aufwärts und heute als ich heim kam blühte sie das erste mal  und das bei heut moin noch 8 Grad  .
Werd mal ein paar Fotos anhängen.


----------



## patty4 (6. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Seerose bekommt gelbe Blätter*



			
				mein-garten-online schrieb:
			
		

> seit dem geht es aufwärts und heute als ich heim kam blühte sie das erste mal  und das bei heut moin noch 8 Grad  .
> Werd mal ein paar Fotos anhängen.



Mensch, die ist aber hübsch.... hat die einen Namen ?

(Nebenbei bemerkt: Dein Wasser im Hintergrund sieht ja richtig Gebirgssee - mäßig klar aus...)

Grüße
Patricia


----------



## mein-garten-online (15. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Seerose bekommt gelbe Blätter*

Hallo Patricia,

konnt net früher Antworten, war an der Nordsee  .
Ich weiß leider nicht mehr wie die Seerose heißt. Werde aber  den Gärtner fragen wenn ich mal wieder hin komme. 
Mein Wasser sieht eigentlich bisher immer so aus. Hoffe dass es auch so bleibt  .


----------

